# Confused about amount to feed



## bm96 (May 16, 2017)

I'm currently feeding a high end food for my pup, and it's labeled to feed around 1 and 3/4th cup every day. What I'm confused is that other foods with the same calorie count say to feed more like 2-3+ cups. I understand my current food may be more "nutritonally dense" so my pup may need less, but it's not more calorie dense... calories will ultimately decide weight gain or loss. 

So, what I'm guessing is that the different size of the kibbles just fills up the cup differently?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bm96.

Naturally, it would depend on the breed, age and size of your dog as well as the activity level of the dog. On average using a high quality meal I would feed the dog 2 to 3 cups a day. 

Joe


----------



## Lues_pinazo (May 21, 2017)

Why do people hate dog supps so much true champion dog helped my dog actually gain a lot of muscle now he is winning shows its my little secret sorry I can't say who I am or who my dog is bc I'm a breeder and don't want credit going to the supplement brand bc that will destroy my breeding credits sorry.


----------



## Michel Bevan (May 23, 2017)

Hello Pinazo, I'm new here and also a first-time owner of a pit bull puppy. I want to gain muscle to my puppy. Why are you not want to share with us your breeder supplement brand? If you share your secret, you will not lose anything but we will be benefited for our dog. I hope you will understand.
Thanks


----------



## Lues_pinazo (May 21, 2017)

Hi Michel Bevan, your puppy is still a baby. Why do you need to grow your puppy muscle?


----------



## Michel Bevan (May 23, 2017)

Because I don't want to see my puppy is sick anyway. I wanna take care her like me. If you don't have any problem for the share it then please share it. Thanks


----------



## Lues_pinazo (May 21, 2017)

Ohh, you are very serious about your puppy! OK, I'll share with you. Please make sure about your puppy age.


----------



## Michel Bevan (May 23, 2017)

Thanks Pinazo, waiting for it.


----------



## Lues_pinazo (May 21, 2017)

Hi,

Been raising champion breed American bullies for 20yrs now tried all bully muscle building supps and the only one that works is true champion dog formula by buffk9 and its safe ok enough wisdom sharing hopefully you guys catch on to what really works.
Cheers!


----------



## Michel Bevan (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for share your secret! I will try for my puppy. Let see what will happen my puppy. I will inform you. Thanks again!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

bm96 said:


> I'm currently feeding a high end food for my pup, and it's labeled to feed around 1 and 3/4th cup every day. What I'm confused is that other foods with the same calorie count say to feed more like 2-3+ cups. I understand my current food may be more "nutritonally dense" so my pup may need less, but it's not more calorie dense... calories will ultimately decide weight gain or loss.
> 
> So, what I'm guessing is that the different size of the kibbles just fills up the cup differently?


i think we can be more helpful if you share how old your dog is, how much he weighs, and the exact kibble formula (brand) you are using.

counting calories for your dog can be misleading. cheap foods that use fillers like corn have higher calorie counts because they have carbohydrates (which are completely unnecessary in a canine diet). calories should be coming from high quality fat source.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Lues_pinazo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been raising champion breed American bullies for 20yrs now tried all muscle building soups and the only one that works is true champion dog formula by buffk9 and its safe ok enough wisdom sharing hopefully you guys catch on to what really works.
> Cheers!


what really works is genetics > exercise > protein > more exercise


----------



## Lues_pinazo (May 21, 2017)

JoKealoha said:


> what really works is genetics > exercise > protein > more exercise


That is mostly correct but too much exercise without the proper nourishment will be more detrimental than helpful. Think of it in a sense of running a car with no gas, it won't go anywhere.

Now imagine a pitbull as more of a race car that needs much more than the average labradoodle dog. So a supplement may be helpful, at least to my dogs it is.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i know a little something about physiology.
and i just looked up the ingredients of the BuffK9 supps. it's complete garbage. i would even consider them a minor health hazard because of how much sugar it has.
and it's 50 bucks for 30 servings. if you have a high performance working dog, that money is better spent on bone, meat, organs, intestines, fish, eggs, etc.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

JoKealoha said:


> i know a little something about physiology.
> and i just looked up the ingredients of the BuffK9 supps. it's complete garbage. i would even consider them a minor health hazard because of how much sugar it has.
> and it's 50 bucks for 30 servings. if you have a high performance working dog, that money is better spent on bone, meat, organs, intestines, fish, eggs, etc.


You are on point with your answers today Joe, but I can't give rep again until I "share the love".


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> You are on point with your answers today Joe, but I can't give rep again until I "share the love".


it's the thought that counts! thanks!


----------



## bm96 (May 16, 2017)

JoKealoha said:


> i think we can be more helpful if you share how old your dog is, how much he weighs, and the exact kibble formula (brand) you are using.


Ah, 3 month late to replying, never got notifications of your posts, sorry

My girl should be around 6 to 7 months now. Not yet spayed (getting done soon).

*She's at about 35-45 pounds now*. I'm feeding her Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural.* It says for her weight range to feed 1, 3/4 to 2, 1/4 cup daily. Each cup = 445 cal.*


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If she's not getting fat, keep feeding her that amount. Food amounts listed on the back are suggestions to start with. If they drop weight, you feed more, if they gain, you feed less. Just monitor her weight and feed accordingly.


----------



## RitaCeleste (Oct 8, 2017)

I don't understand why people have to measure puppy food. I was brought a puppy that was so starved by idiots who were measuring her adult diet dog food out of ignorance. I put her on all the puppy food she could eat. That's right, there is always dog food in bowls out 24/7 at my house. No dog has exploded yet. She wanted to be greedy over the five scrambled eggs I served my old dog while she has six in her plate so I went and scrambled her 12 more eggs. She ate til I was afraid she'd pop, then she guarded that plate all night long. The the next morning she tried to hide hotdogs for later but she hasn't over stuffed herself since. They nibble that dog food. It takes them over a month to eat 40 pounds of feed. Why? Cause they are holding out for scraps and bones and hot dog treats! I cook enough there is always left-overs, something with freezerburn, a picnic bone, ribs, pork chop bones with meat still on them, whole pork chops if I mess up with my grilling. They are just right, they eat as much dog food as they have to to survive and they wait for the good stuff. They are not fat, though my old dog has put on a little weight cause I give her some tidbits to say I love her while I feed a growing puppy dog.


----------

